# FS : 72G bowfront combo



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling for my friend. 72G bowfront in mint shape, with lighting, glass cover, black pine cabinet stand, 2 HOB filters, one Fluval 404 canister filter, one heater.

ALL FOR $300.

Please reply with cel # for picture.

PICK UP IN RICHMOND. Thanks !!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump........bump.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Free bump for good deal


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.....bump.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......bump.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......bump.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.....bump.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Can't believe this is still here...BUMP for a great deal.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend bump. Still available.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump........bump.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump...... bump.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump........bump.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.........bump.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.........bump.


----------



## jacklo (Nov 22, 2014)

Do you have photos?


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

PM me your cel #, or email address for picture.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.........BUMP.


----------



## rooferbob (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi is this still available?
If so could you please call me at 604-740-7755
Thanks Bob


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Please provide cel # or email address for picture.


----------



## rooferbob (Feb 17, 2011)

Please call 604-740-7755
Would like to purchase
Bob


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, this combo set is still available. Just sent your cel picture.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend bump.....bump.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.........bump


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump....... bump


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend bump........bump.


----------



## verny1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Will you sell just the stand?


----------



## fedsmachine (Oct 21, 2014)

Need more info.
what kind of light fixture? 
72 gal dimensions
What kind of HOB filters?


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have some pictures, or additional details?


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend bump. Please provide cel # or email address for picture. Richmond Island Pets is selling this same set up for $999.00 + tax less 20% discount. If you are really serious, I can connect the buyer for viewing.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Great Price - maybe some pictures would help it sell...


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Peter, this tank is now sitting in my living room. Big thanks to your friend who was selling the tank as well, everything is complete and in great condition.

Livestock time.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD. Thank you for your interest.


----------

